# almuna school - abu dhabi



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

hi all,

anyone here has their kids in almuna primary school in abu dhabi?
i need to hear your experince, how is it like with kids and improving them and their language? and for teaching arabic as well, if there are any arab parents here in the forum.


Thanks.


----------

